# Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir viele Anfängerfragen bezüglich des Fliegenfischens im Forum durchgelesen habe bleiben dennoch bezüglich meines Wohngebiets ein Paar offen.

Ich komme aus Troisdorf / Eschmar und die Untere Sieg sowie der Mühlengraben sind quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür. Da ich mich gerne spontan an's Wasser setze und bisher nur an Forellenseen die Raubfische aus dem Wasser geschüttelt habe ist mein Interesse aufs Fliegenfischen gefallen. Ebenso finde ich es entspannter mein Zielgewässer direkt vor Ort zu haben.

Bevor ich mich nun intensiver mit Ausrüstung / Wurftechnick etc. beschäftige würde ich gerne wissen, ob die "Untere Sieg" dafür rentabel genug ist. Bitte betrachtet die Frage unter der Voraussetzung ich würde ordentlich Fliegenfischen.. denn relativ gesehen können viele Fische drin sein und ich durch mangelnde Erfahrung/schlechten Wurfstil trotzdem nichts fangen..

Ebenso wüsste ich gerne ob ihr beim Fliegenfischen überwiegend auf Sicht angelt oder hauptsächlich bestimmte Spots anwerft wo Ihr die Fische vermutet?!

Persönliche Erfahrung vom Fliegenfischen an der unteren Sieg fände ich auch sehr interessant. Habe im Forum dazu leider nur veraltete Posts gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ich würde dort mit der Sinkschnur uns schwarzem Wooly Bugger einfach testen. An dem bleibt eigentlich immer was hängen.


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich würde dort mit der Sinkschnur uns schwarzem Wooly Bugger einfach testen. An dem bleibt eigentlich immer was hängen.



und wie sieht es mit schwimmenden Wurfschnüren aus? Würde anfangs gerne mit der Trockenfliege anfangen. Aber wenn die absinkende variante fängiger ist, warum eigentlich nicht..


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Es ist Geschmacksache. Ich fische gerne so, weil es sehr effektiv ist. Ebenso wie schwere Nymphen an der Schwimmschnur. Es gibt Trockenfliegen- Puristen, die das ablehnen.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Die untere Sieg ist zwar so ziemlich das einzigste Gewässer in unserer gegend, das sich für die Fliege anbietet aber, versprich Dir nicht zu viel davon. Wenn, dann auf Nymphe, da hab ich auch schon mal eine schöne BaFo gezogen aber, seit Regenbogner nicht mehr in Flüssen besetzt werden dürfen ist es an der unteren Sieg auch etwas weniger fängig geworden. Hinzu kommen die Beschränkungen und, wenn das Wetter nur halbwegs passabel ist, die Ausflügler.


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Das stimmt. An der unteren Sieg gibts viele Stellen die bei schönem Wetter nicht nur von Anglern belegt sind...

Wenn ich mich im Frühjahr zum Fliegenfischen entschließe, was wäre dort erfahrungsgemäß ein guter Köder? Schwimmende Nymphe oder doch absinkend? ich kann doch theoretisch auch eine schwimmende schnur mit absinkendem Köder nehmen?!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Hallo, 

vorab: die Sieg kenne ich nicht. Zu deiner Schnurfrage kann ich dir aber etwas sagen. Ich vermeide Sinkschnüre am Fluss/Bach wenn es geht, einfach weil man damit viel eingeschränkter ist, was das werferische Spektrum betrifft. Z.B. fallen Rollwürfe, und sämtliche Wasserwürfe mit der Sinkschnur weg, weil die Schnur unter Wasser liegt, und damit schwer beweglich wird. Auch das Menden (Umlegen der Schnur an der Oberfläche gegen die Strömung, um ein Dreggen der Fliege oder Nymphe zu vermeiden), wird schwer oder unmöglich. Sinkleine würde ich nur bei mehreren Metern Wassertiefe bei gleichzeitig schneller Fließgeschwindigkeit nutzen. Sonst ist das meiner Ansicht nach nicht nötig. 

Wenn du Nymphe an der Schwimmschnur fischst, gilt die Faustregel vermutete Wassertiefe mal 2 für die Länge des Vorfachs. An einem 2m tiefen Gumpen fischst du an der Nymphe als0 ein 4m langes Vorfach, bei einem Meter Wassertiefe etwa 2m langes Vorfach. Das Vorfach beim Nymphenfischen sollte einfaches Monofil sein, also kein gezogenes Vorfach, so wird das Absinken der Nymphe erleichtert. Unter 0,18mm Stärke würde ich nicht gehen, erstens weil Grundforellen oft groß sind, zweitens weil du mit der Nymphe eher mal nen Grundhänger bekommst als mit Fliege. Je schneller du auf Tiefe willst, desto schwerer sollte bei Nymphe an Schwimmschnur die Nymphe sein. Ist sie zu schwer, macht allerdings das Werfen keinen Spaß mehr, weil es dann in der Leine ruckelt und mehr ein Schleudern ist... 

Geeigneter Wurf fürs Nymphenfischen ist der Tuck Cast, kannst du googeln. Damit taucht die Nymphe schnellst möglich ab, und dreggt erst spät.

Wenn du eine Schwimmschnur mit Nymphe fischst, kannst du auch leicht mal auf Trockenfliege umstellen, das geht mit Sinkschnur natürlich nicht. Dazu musst du nur auf ein gezogenes Vorfach umwechseln. 

Ich halte mir immer alle Optionen offen und fische je nach Situation Trockene, Nassfliege, Nymphe und ab und an auch mal nen Streamer... 
Gerade für den Anfänger empfehlen sich zum versunkenen Fischen Muster wie der Wooly Bugger den kannst du als Nymphe (passiv treibend) oder als Streamer (aktiv gezogen) fischen. Bei dem ist es also kein Problem, wenn er mal dreggt. Das vereinfacht es für dich. 
Trockene ist aber wie ich finde das High Light beim Fliegenfischen. Sollte das Wasser natürlich extrem trüb sein, die Forellen sehr tief stehen oder keine Oberflächenaktivität gegeben sein, dann eben Nymphe und Co...

Viele Grüße
Simon

PS: Zu deiner Wo-werft-ihr-die-Fische-an-Frage: Mit der Trockenen da, wo ich Aktivität am Wasser (Ringe an der Oberfläche) oder aber die Fische selbst sehe, aber auch "blind" an Hotspots wie überhängendes Gras am Ufer, Holzverstecke, Langsame Strömungen hinter Felsen und Baumstämmen... Mit der Nymphe v.a. Gumpen, tiefe Rinnen, etc... oder wenn aufgrund des Wetters (z.b. Kälte) keine Fluginsekten zu sehen sind...


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Hi Simon,

danke für deine Antwort hat mir schon mal extrem weitergeholfen.

Im allgemeinen denke ich das dass FliFi wenn man es kann, eine Menge Spaß macht und werde mich weiter mit dem Thema auseinander setzen.
Bis zum Sommer sollten die ersten Würfe dann auch zielgenau sitzen 

Werde wohl zum Anfang erstmal eine auftreibende Wurfschnur benutzen.

Macht es eigentlich sinn den Köder mit nem kleinen Bissanzeiger Stromabwärts einfach treiben zu lassen? Oder werfe ich immer gegen die Strömung und lasse ihn nur das kurze Stück treiben?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Hallo, 

also ich persönlich fische nie mit einem Bissanzeiger, aber manche halten ihn fürs Fischen mit Nymphe für wichtig. Durch das lange und (wichtig!) spannungsfreie Vorfach, an dem die Nymphe in der Strömung locker abtreibt, kann man leicht Bisse verpassen. Dennoch habe ich es mir angewöhnt einfach eine gut erkennbare Schnurspitze zu haben, und bei leichtesten "Rüttlern" einen leichten Anhieb zu setzen. Mit Bissanzeigern kenne ich mich daher nicht im Detail aus, es gibt aber viele Möglichkeiten dazu, aber das weiss jemand anders vielleicht besser. 

Stromaufwerfen ist sicher sinnvoll, auch schräg stromauf macht Sinn - die Nymphe kannst du dann an dir vorbei abtreiben lassen und wieder einholen, wenn die Schnur sich spannt. Bis dahin kannst du auch einfach immer wieder Schnur nachgeben, so fischt die Nymphe länger...

Um die Nymphe wenn sie ausgefischt hat trotz langen Vorfachs ganz einfach aus dem Wasser zu heben machst du am besten einen C-Pick-up oder, anderer Name, eine Korkenzieher-Drehbewegung. Googeln. Das ist ein Dreh der Hand der sich über die Schnur bis zur Schnurspitze fortsetzt und dann die Nymphe ohne Geplatsche, und ohne dass du sie einstrippen müsstest, aus dem Wasser hebt, so dass du gleich in den nächsten Wurf übergehen kannst. 

Ausbringen und abtreiben lassen kannst du die Nymphe auch mit dem Wet Fly Swing, oder Nassfliegenschwung, auch googeln, sehr effektiv. 

Aber vergiss trotz allem die Trockenfliege nicht: gerade sie macht oft sehr viel Spaß beim Fischen...

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ich denke ich werde sobald ich mir die Jahreskarte geholt habe und ein Paar Kiesbänke frei sind (zur Zeit noch Wattverbot) mal an der Sieg mein Glück versuchen. Mit Nymphe. Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob ich das gezogene Vorfach für die Nymphe dran lassen kann?

Achja, ich hab bei vielen gesehen, dass sie direkt bei Kontakt anschlagen. Zieht der Fisch nicht mit der Fliege ab bzw. spuckt er sie wirklich so schnell wieder aus?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Das gezogene Vorfach würd ich nur dran lassen, wenn ich am Ende ein Pitzenbauerring anknote und daran ein langes Monofil. Oder, Fall 2,wenn es nicht nötig ist die Nymphe möglichst schnell möglichst tief runter zu bringen... 

Anhieb bei Fischkontakt, am besten Strip Strike, und nicht nur Rute hochreißen wie beim "normalen" Angeln. Auch googeln...

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Bei schweren Nymphen fische ich das Vorfach relativ kurz; 18er Mono. Dadurch streckt sich das Vorfach am Ende des  Wurfes kaum; die Nymphe sackt aber schnell durch, und fischt früh unten. Bissanzeiger nutze ich keine mehr- die Schwimmschnur- Spitze zuckt oder bleibt stehen. Ich hebe dann nur die Rute- bei den modernen Haken reicht das in der Regel.


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

und mit trockenfliege würdest du es nicht in der Sieg probieren? Ich frag einfach noch mal, weil ich Anfänger bin und die Bisse an der Oberfläche besser erkenne.. wenn man mit der Nymphe erfahrungsgemäß mehr Bisse kriegt, werde ich natürlich mit ihr fischen.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ach ja, und noch ein Tipp, schau Dir die Fische genau an, was aussieht wie eine BaFo muss nicht unbedingt eine BaFo sein. 

Bissanzeiger, einfach ein Stück rote Wolle in eine Schlaufe im Vorfach gelegt und schon ist der Bissanzeiger fertig oder eben schwimmende "Knetmasse", gibt es im FliFi-Zubehör.


----------



## marcellus07 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Joa, dauert aber noch ein bisschen bis ich BaFos aus der Sieg ziehen darf. Dafür kann ich schon mal werfen üben..

Ist das richtig wenn ich ein 1,5 - 2m Vorfach 0.18 mono Schnur verwende und als Nymphe einen Bachflohkrebs? 

Habe bei anderen gesehen dass die so ca. 30cm vorm Köder das Vorfach mit Blei beschweren.. is dat was oder soll ich das Blei erstmal weglassen?

Das mit der Wolle als Bissanzeiger ist ja eine geniale Idee, danke!


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Lass das Blei sein, die Sieg ist, wenn befischbar, nicht so tief.


----------



## Lommel (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

@marcellus

Das mit dem Blei ist aber eine gute Info. Das macht man eigentlich nur wenn man unbeschwerte Nymphen (z.b. Hasenohrnymphe, Bachfloh etc.) über den Grund hüpfen lassen will. Da ein Blei sich auf dem Vorfach schlechter werfen lässt als eine dementsprechende schwere Nymphe, wird das seinen Grund haben.

Dreh mal ein paar Steine an der Sieg um und guck mal was da so rumfleucht, dementsprechend dein Muster aussuchen.


----------



## marcellus07 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Das mit dem Steine umdrehen habe ich bei anderen auch schon gesehen, das werde ich machen.
Ich habe noch Pilots aus meiner Trout Tackle-Box. 

Kann ich die nen 5mm Pilot auch als Bissanzeiger nehmen ?


----------



## Lommel (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Wenn dein Vorfach länger als deine Rute ist, dann nein.

Ein 5mm Pilot ist auch ungeeignet, wie willst du den im Auge behalten.

Ein Tip. Fisch ohne Bissanzeiger, lass deine Nymphe stromab treiben. Nach Abdrift hältst du die Schnur einfach fest und lässt die Nymphe herumschwingen (dabei ruhig ein bischen mit der Rutenspitze zucken). Die Bisse spürst du in der Hand.


----------



## marcellus07 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ich habe im flachem Teil dort noch nie einen Fisch der größer als ein Feuerzeug war gesehen...
Zum Nymphenfischen benötige ich ja ein monofiles Vorfach. Die Sieg ist an den Stellen wo ich fischen würde ca. 1m bis 1,80m tief. Welche Vorfachlänge wäre da ideal ? Möchte nicht oft wechseln bzw. bin immer genervt von Bastelstunden am Wasser


----------



## marcellus07 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ich habe jetzt an meine auftreibende Schnur ein 0.16er Mono Vorfach geknotet. Hat verdammt lange gedauert bis ich den Nagelknoten ordentlich an die Schnur bekommen habe....

Habe die 0.16er gewählt, da ich denke das sich die Nymphe realistischer bewegt. (Fische an Teichen immer damit und hab damit auch schon 5kg Lachsforellen gelandet... allerdings ohne Hindernisse im Wasser..)

Vorfachlänge liegt jetzt bei ~2m.

Vielleicht geh ich am Wochenende mal ans Wasser mal schauen...

Danke noch mal für Eure schnellen Antworten und Infos.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Öhöm, schon mal bei den Schonzeiten nachgeschaut? #d

Auch schon mal nach den Fischereiverbotszonen geschaut? 

Und, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass damals auf der Erlaubnis auch eine Beschränkung des Watangelns (zeitlich) angegeben war.

Sooo lukrativ ist die Untere Sieg nun auch nicht. Und, die Entenpolizei ist dort allgegenwärtig und schreibt auch Falschparker im Naturschutzgebiet auf. |uhoh: #q


----------



## marcellus07 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Ich muss mir sowieso im Laden noch den Erlaubnisschein zulegen und frag da noch mal genau nach.. Mir gehts jetzt erstmal nicht ums fangen - natürlich wäre ein Biss toll - aber einfach mal Gefühl dafür kriegen wie die Schnur treibt etc. Watten werde ich sowieso nicht und evtl. wirds auch garnix mit der Fliege am Wochenende und ich fahr nach Millerscheid..


----------



## Rusty (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Untere Sieg*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin, wie auch Marcel, ein Neuling was das  Fliegenfischen angeht... Ich wohne seit ein Paar Jahren in Bonn und gehe  besonders in diesem Jahr regelmäßig an die untere Sieg.

Aus der  bisherigen Erfahrung am Wasser, würde ich sagen, dass das Gewässer auf  jeden Fall Potenzial hat. Ich habe zumindest an einigen Stellen immer  wieder beobachtet wie die Fische zur bestimmten Tageszeit steigen. Und  die großen Döbel die ich mal bei einer Entdeckungstour gesehen habe |bigeyes - alter Schwede!

Mit  der Fliegenrute habe ich mich als Neuling bisher nur 3 Mal für eine  kurze zeit vom Ufer mal getraut in Paar Würfe auszuprobieren. Das  schränkt einen natürlich ein. Eigentlich dürfte es doch mit einer  Standard-Trockenfliegen ganz gut klappen, die Fische steigen ja... oder  täusche ich mich da?

Natürlich ist die Präsentation das A&O,  was mir viele Anglerkollegen bereits gesagt haben. Als Neuling habe ich  aber trotz Bücher/Youtube oder Erzählungen immer noch nicht raus wie  man, welche Fliege am besten wirft und ausfischt, geschweige den wie man  mit Nymphen und Streamern erfolg haben kann...

Habt ihr  vielleicht ein Paar gute Tips wie man am besten anfangen sollte und wie  man sich zum ersten Erfolg ran arbeiten kann? Wathose/sschuhe habe ich  natürlich, auch wenn die Hose, so dumm wie ich bin, zu groß bestellt  war #q. Aber naja, dann wate ich halt wie ein Michelin-Männchen durch die Sieg 

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust Gesellschaft zu leisten - bin sehr froh wenn ich mir ein bisschen was abgucken kann, oder zumindest zu zweit verzweifeln darf |wavey:


----------

